

Functional Programming for Java Developers (now online) - wicknicks
http://my.safaribooksonline.com/book/-/9781449312657

======
jcromartie
This is great, but with the full two-way interop and low overhead (just add
the .jar for Clojure) that functional JVM languages provide, is there really
any reason to deal with the pain of doing FP in _Java the language_? When you
don't have real closures, map/reduce/filter and other HOFs become rather
tedious and inflexible.

~~~
ilcavero
is that what this book is about? I though it was about FP principles without
any specific implementation. How do you actually do FP in Java? anonymous
inner classes everywhere?

~~~
jcromartie
Well it covers good FP principles, but it's about Java-the-language
implementations of them. So it's full of lots of code that might scare me away
from FP if I were a "Java programmer".

